# Anyone here tried cabergoline ??



## Biggdink (Mar 18, 2021)

I’ve ordered some to low inhibmaxx bcz im an introvert unless I’m drunk 

what to expect ?


----------



## savagetaysh (Mar 18, 2021)

Cardiac valve disease. Just use phenibut lol


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 18, 2021)

retarded idea


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 18, 2021)

savagetaysh said:


> Cardiac valve disease. Just use phenibut lol


Shouldn’t be an issue if you’re in a good shape/fit imo

you can use pheni like once a week only , which is kinda same as alcohol


Bewusst said:


> retarded idea


why ? I’ve read it makes you extrovert and you can also fuck like a pornstar 

don’t see any downsides


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 19, 2021)

Someone inform me on what this does. I’m low inhib as well.


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 19, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> why ? I’ve read it makes you extrovert and you can also fuck like a pornstar
> 
> don’t see any downsides


It's an ergot-derived dopamine receptor agonist commonly used for hyperprolactinemia. Dopamine agonists can cause dopamine agonist withdrawal syndrome when you stop using them and long term use of ergot derivatives can potentially lead to cardiac fibrosis. Non-ergot-derived DAs like pramipexole are safer in the latter regard at least but can still cause serious withdrawals. 

Just stay away from drugs you don't understand. You're only going to mess up your brain chemistry even further


----------



## quakociaptockh (Mar 19, 2021)

I've been doing it for a couple of months.

Heart attack and dopamine withdrawal syndrome are very rare sides and the latter one is unconfirmed, that means the dude who reported it likely did it for money.

I don't see much lowinhibmaxing on caber. The only effect is no refraction period (you can fap 3 times per day, I checked). This + some roid like adrenosterone turns you into a fuck machine.

I also take L-dopa + EGCg. Did it all for depression. The effect is very slight though. It works as an "amplifier of good emotions". When you experience something good, you feel it stronger; good for anhedonia. It's totally unlike SSRI which block all your emotions, good or bad, and turn you into a robot.

As I said, this is not a very strong drug mentally-wise.

For lowinhibmaxing the best things are roids.


----------



## ezio6 (Mar 19, 2021)

Try Kratom tbh


----------



## Soalian (Mar 19, 2021)

I'd been taking Caber twice a week for eight weeks before, here's my roundup:

Make sure you don't have an addictive personality to begin with, that shit will make you addicted to whatever your dispositions are, be it binge eating, drug binging, reckless gambling, impulsive buying.

But it's good for cumming several times in a row, because it lowers refractory period (prolactin).

I stopped it, because 0.5mg twice a week made me SO, SO TIRED AND LETHARGIC, I had to stop using it.

But THEIR POTENTIAL USE IN TRD/ADHD IS VERY INTERESTING IMO, you can read some discussion on it:









Dopamine agonists (pramipexole/cabergoline) for TRD/anhedonia - Mental Health


Dopamine agonists (pramipexole/cabergoline) for TRD/anhedonia - posted in Mental Health: Does anyone have any experience on insight with using dopamine agonists for depression and anhedonia such as cabergoline (Dostinex) or pramipexole (Mirapex)? Heres a good guide showing the efficacy of...




www.longecity.org


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Mar 19, 2021)

savagetaysh said:


> Cardiac valve disease. Just use phenibut lol


Love phenibut, had a full conversation with a girl that wouldn’t have happened if I was sober. It makes me want to talk to people.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 30, 2022)

Did you end up taking it? I think I’ll start with .25 weekly to lower my prolactin. Last time I checked it was 31.24 ng/mL but I feel like it’s in the 40s rn 

Been laying around rotting all day watching videos like this @Vermilioncore


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 30, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Did you end up taking it? I think I’ll start with .25 weekly to lower my prolactin. Last time I checked it was 31.24 ng/mL but I feel like it’s in the 40s rn
> 
> Been laying around rotting all day watching videos like this @Vermilioncore



No it was seized by customs lol


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 30, 2022)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> Love phenibut, had a full conversation with a girl that wouldn’t have happened if I was sober. It makes me want to talk to people.


Do you prefer normal phenibut or the f-phenibut version


----------



## coolguy1 (Apr 30, 2022)

ezio6 said:


> Try Kratom tbh


Not good for low inhib maxxing


----------



## Vermilioncore (Apr 30, 2022)

Sometimes the body needs to recuperate and “rot” so to speak. So, there’s no harm in a bit of laziness once in a while!

Thank you,
Dr. Vermilioncore


----------



## coolguy1 (Apr 30, 2022)

EverythingMaxxer said:


> Love phenibut, had a full conversation with a girl that wouldn’t have happened if I was sober. It makes me want to talk to people.


How much u took?


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jun 1, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> I’ve ordered some to low inhibmaxx bcz im an introvert unless I’m drunk
> 
> what to expect ?


How do you get it


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 1, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> How do you get it


Expresspct was seized by customs tho


----------

